# Javea - Which Area?



## TeeMyob (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello Again,

House hunt mission on.

We are looking in Javea, may consider Moraira.

What do people consider the best/nicest areas of Javea please?.

The only two areas I would not consider are Montgo Vals and the windy hil area (name escapes me).

TM


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TeeMyob said:


> Hello Again,
> 
> House hunt mission on.
> 
> ...


all the 'urbs' in the hills around Jávea are much of a muchness to me - some are obviously a lot 'newer' than others - but since the vast majority are individually built houses I don't see a difference

one thing to take into account is that if you're not on a south facing slope, it will be chilly & damp for most of the year - but beyond that, no urb is considered to be better/nicer than others especially

The Valls-Barranqueres & Tarraula areas are almost always the 'coolest' areas, Granadella & Tarraula are often the windiest, & Montgó Castellans & the port have the warmest nights

how do I know? I translate the local weather guy's forecast into English every day


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Having been to Javea earlier this year I think the whole place is soooo gorgeous.

If I had the choice ( and cash) I would opt for a place in the old town up near the church. Simply beautiful, although the port area is stunning too!!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Port, old town, and off the Jesus Pobre road.

But that's what suits me. It depends on the lifestyle you want.


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

Moraira and Calpe are also very beautiful to live in, San Jaime in moraira is a lovely urbanisation with great views of the peñon! Granadella is also a lovely area in Javea!


----------

